# Keeping Loukoumades Crispy in a Food Warmer



## AdamC (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi ,

I am planning to start loukoumades Kiosk, and thinking of keeping my fries loukoumades in a food warmer display to preserve it crispiness.

Can it be done ? lets say at a store temperature of 60'C - 70'C

Need your expertise on this. Thank you


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Something like this would work. What you want is dry heat with a moisture setting just in case you want to adjust the humidity setting. In other word keeping the donuts from drying out under to much dry heat.


----------



## AdamC (Nov 2, 2017)

chefbillyb said:


> Something like this would work. What you want is dry heat with a moisture setting just in case you want to adjust the humidity setting. In other word keeping the donuts from drying out under to much dry heat.
> View attachment 63986


Hi, Thanks for the advice.
But what is the ideal temperature to keep the donuts crispy and not over dry.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Adam, The perfect temperature happens when you get the warmer and test it for yourself. Every fried item is different and needs to be held in different ways and different temps. The thing to watch is, make sure the bottom of the holding pan doesn't get to hot, this will make the donuts hard. It's good to put a a liner or wire rack on the bottom of the pan so as to not put the donuts on direct heat. It's just a matter of testing whats right for your product. I would recommend not holding to many at one time. The quality of your product is at it's bet right out of the fryer. I think the traditional way of serving loukoumades is frying the dough and then dredging in a honey based simple syrup. You may want to try rolling in Cinnamon & Sugar and other donut toppings.
The warmer below is another way to hold your donuts for a short time. This would be good if you were frying and someone else is serving up. It all depend on how long you need to hold the donuts. ...........Good luck and welcome to Cheftalk.........ChefBillyB


----------



## AdamC (Nov 2, 2017)

chefbillyb said:


> Hi Adam, The perfect temperature happens when you get the warmer and test it for yourself. Every fried item is different and needs to be held in different ways and different temps. The thing to watch is, make sure the bottom of the holding pan doesn't get to hot, this will make the donuts hard. It's good to put a a liner or wire rack on the bottom of the pan so as to not put the donuts on direct heat. It's just a matter of testing whats right for your product. I would recommend not holding to many at one time. The quality of your product is at it's bet right out of the fryer. I think the traditional way of serving loukoumades is frying the dough and then dredging in a honey based simple syrup. You may want to try rolling in Cinnamon & Sugar and other donut toppings.
> The warmer below is another way to hold your donuts for a short time. This would be good if you were frying and someone else is serving up. It all depend on how long you need to hold the donuts. ...........Good luck and welcome to Cheftalk.........ChefBillyB
> 
> View attachment 63989


Hey chefbilly, thanks for the good advice. I am planning to get a food display warmer which have the function to adjust a temperature range of 30'c to 70'c. I would like the donuts to store roughly 3 hours to preserve it quality and a temperature of 45 'c to 50 'c. Would that help?

At the moment , i do not have the crowd to constant sell my loukoumades . thats why im thinking a way to store the donuts.


----------

